# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Optifest 20003

## optigoddess

Best Fest in the West  

Optifest 2003 

Friday & Saturday (August 15, 16, 2003)  

at the Monarch Hotel & Conference Center/ Clackamas, Oregon 

Completed registration form & payment must be postmarked no later than August 8, 2003 

Eye Care Services Administration 
Kaiser Permanente
10200 SE Sunnyside Road 
Clackamas, OR  97015

503-571-5676



Karen

----------


## Jan Post

Will there be any other Optifests?:)

----------


## MsOptician

Can anyone tell me the dates? and who to contact?

----------


## GOS_Queen

I'm not sure who to contact about  optifest.  for information, you can always check out the Optician's Association of Oregon .  I saw that they will be having a computer vision seminar at Casey Eye Institute in October (nothing more than that is posted).  

Please join us in posting on the forum also.  It is lonely over there and I would LOVE to get some conversation going !!  :cheers: 
http://www.oregonoptician.org


HTH -  

Karen

----------

